# Apple utilise les infrastructures Google pour iCloud



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Février 2018)

Salut,

j'ai vu ça ce matin sur Mastodon : https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/26/apple-confirms-it-uses-google-cloud-for-icloud.html et cela m'a légèrement inquiété en tant que grand utilisateur d'iCloud. Et puis j'ai lu l'article sur ZDnet : http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/google-cloud-a-un-nouveau-client-apple-39864684.htm qui m'a un peu rassuré.

Si j'ai tout compris, Apple loue de l'espace de stockage physique à Google pour la gestion du iCloud, sans que Google ne puisse accéder aux données qui sont chiffrées. J'avoue que ça me laisse songeur ... et vous ?


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2018)

Ce qui peut être surprenant, c'est que Apple ne soit pas capable de mettre en place elle-même ses _propres_ infrastructures, dans _ses_ centres de données.

Ceci étant, on est dans le cadre très standard de l'utilisation des services de Google, AWS, Azure etc. où tu loues des infrastructures et tu fais bien attention (normalement, du moins...) à sécuriser ce que tu y mets. 

En soi, il n'y a donc rien de sensationnel ; tout dépend de ce qu'ils ont concrètement mis en place.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (28 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui peut être surprenant, c'est que Apple ne soit pas capable de mettre en place elle-même ses _propres_ infrastructures, dans _ses_ centres de données.



Salut,

probablement une question de coût et de modèle économique. Le premier métier d'Apple n'est pas de monétiser les données de ses utilisateurs (contrairement à Google, FB, Twitter) mais de vendre des appareils de qualité à des prix ne défiant aucune concurrence, le reste (iCloud, iTunes Store etc.) étant du service annexe (mais toujours de qualité) et donc moins prioritaire.

Après d'un point de vue _écologique_ (oui oui, vous avez bien lu), un Data Center est une catastrophe totale du fait de la consommation d'énergie colossale que ce genre d'installation demande. Des regroupements permettent de rationaliser cet impact. Après on peut considérer qu'un Data center fait partie intégrante d'une infrastructure de télécommunication, comme les lignes téléphoniques/internet et rêver/espérer que ce soit gérer comme un service public ... hum ...


----------

